# WOLFSGART 2013 – Official "BIG THANK YOU"



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

We would like to thank everyone who helped make WOLFSGART 2013 happen. We couldn't have done it without you! 

Special Thanks to our Sponsors and Vendors:
VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA
SHEARER VW of Burlington, VT
VEMS
BAG RIDERS
The Automaster, South Burlington, VT
DINAN
AWE Tuning
EUROPLATES.COM
UROTUNING
WatercooledIND
Event T-Shirts
MAGIC HAT BREWERY
CABOT CHEESE
Bentley Publishers
GermanAutoParts.com
WOLFSBURG WEST
DAS BIERHAUS of Burlington, VT
*VWVORTEX*
BAVARIAN AUTOSPORTS
AUDI WORLD
HOT VWs Magazine
TheSamba.com
Airhead Parts
Rubber-Wrap
802 Performance
Prime Cuts
Klutch Republik
Green Mountain Aircooled
DTM Autowerks
WagenFest Show
Fastaddiction.com
Dent Patrol
FOURTITUDE
Hemmings Motor News
HAGERTY
PVW Magazine
AGF Design
LEE Appliance Center
EVENT T-SHIRTS
MONROE MUFFLER
CAMP TA KUM TA
MAKING STRIDES AGAINST BREAST CANCER, AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY
CHAMPLAIN VALLEY EXPO

BIG, BIG "THANK YOU" to CLUB GRIM WATER for helping us out again this year!!! You guys are truly a family and ROCK!!!

This year's show was truly amazing and our best one yet. A special Thank You: to the WOLFSGART volunteers and staff for all of your hard work! Thank You again to Jason from VEMS for providing the ALL-WHEEL DRIVE Dyno! Thank You to Bag Riders for the kick-off Barbeque! Very Special Thank You to Shearer Volkswagen for all of your support. Special Thank You to Volkswagen of America for supporting and covering our show. Thank you to WAXC News Channel 3 for our event coverage. Special Thank You to the WOLFSGART GIRLS for making our show even more beautiful. BIG Thank you to 802 Performance for making our professional Alpha Class stickers. Thank you to Prime Cuts for printing our show stickers! Thank You to our MC and Spokesman Denver Webb! Thank You to everyone else who helped make this happen!


----------



## Slam-Hog (Aug 12, 2010)

I traveled 370 miles... 7 hours, just for the show. It was a fun show. The general public in Vermont seemed to be much friendlier than the big metropolis I live in. Thanks for a good time.


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

Great show. Awesome cars. Looking forward to next year!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Great time as usual. :thumbup:


----------

